# Halloween Adult Party Games



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

This will be my first Halloween party and I'm trying to figure out how to entertain my adult guests too. I plan on having a best, funniest, and sexiest costume contest and another contest of chance, but other than that I'm lost---how do you entertain 30+ people? Thinking I might just leave the poker cards and some other games out and let them entertain themselves but the people I’m inviting are my girlfriend’s family and they have various parties throughout the year and mostly just sit around drinking and talking.

Anyone plan on using Guitar Hero for their party?


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

My favourite game/activity to do at my Halloween parties that is popular with all ages is to orchestrate a Halloween Movie Music quiz!  

Make a cd with a bunch of famous Halloween movie themes/iconic songs from Halloween/classic horror movies and play 10-20 seconds of each one in sequence, getting guests to write down their guesses either individually or form teams. Either get your guests to swap papers and mark each others' or collect them in and mark them yourself - give one point if they get the name of the song and another point if they get the name of the band/composer. The winner or winning team gets a prize basket 

This is always a hit at my parties as it brings everyone together and gives people a challenge - plus there are prizes to be won! Make sure to include a few easy ones for younger participants as well as a few really hard ones for the hardcore movie buffs  

This year I plan on expanding my quiz to be a full-on Halloween Quiz with a music round and a video clip round. I plan on making it like a Halloween pub quiz lol


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are pretty good ideas. 
Stonegate, I never thought of Guitar Hero. That'd be a nice ice-breaker. That reminds me, I have a Wii. Maybe a little super Smash Bros. Brawl is in order. Setting games out and letting the party flow where it will isn't a bad idea either. Our parties usually turn out to be the sitting around and talking type too 

Magickbean, I think you've inspired me! I'm going to make some kind of movie trivia game. What came to mind is to collect death scenes from various horror movies and people have to guess the movie. Obviously I'd try to get scenes that don't feature the killer, that'd be too easy. But I'd include easy one's like Kevin Bacon getting skewered through the neck, to more difficult ones like the nipple scene from "Burial Ground: Nights of Terror" where that creepy kid bites his mothers nipple off! (you really should see Burial Ground if you haven't. It's really bad and funny.)

Well, I'm off to think of obscure death scenes.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Grendel said:


> Magickbean, I think you've inspired me! I'm going to make some kind of movie trivia game. What came to mind is to collect death scenes from various horror movies and people have to guess the movie. Obviously I'd try to get scenes that don't feature the killer, that'd be too easy. But I'd include easy one's like Kevin Bacon getting skewered through the neck, to more difficult ones like the nipple scene from "Burial Ground: Nights of Terror" where that creepy kid bites his mothers nipple off! (you really should see Burial Ground if you haven't. It's really bad and funny.)
> 
> Well, I'm off to think of obscure death scenes.


Fanastic!  Glad to be of service - and I believe you've inspired me too!! I was quite intent on doing a movie clip round, but wasn't sure what theme to do it on.... death scenes is such a great idea, I may work with that! I hope you don't mind 

Haven't seen Burial Ground... I may have to check that one out hehe ..


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Guitar Hero was a great game at my b-day party
The music game sounds like it will be a big hit. I am actually going to use it this year
Costume contest sounds fun too.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I've struggled deciding on fun games and entertainment for adults as well. We've only had 2 annual parties so far, and gone through a lot of brainstorming. Bear with me for length, as I want to put in plenty of detail. Here's a couple I've done that turned out a hit:


First year, Pirate theme: Made up name tags for each person so when they arrived, they were given these tags to wear. They kept to the theme, like Pirate John the Engorged, Cap'n Roughknuckles, Nightwalker Nellie, etc. Have fun with it or even use the online name generators for ideas. So, this worked well since some knew each other well, but others didn't know anyone well. The idea was that you had to use their "Pirate Name" instead of their real name. Simple enough, right? Well, every time you called someone or used someone's real name and were caught, they could make you take a shot. Needless to say, we went through several bottles of the fruit flavored Captain Morgan rums very quickly. No one could stop laughing and the more they drank, the more they screwed up. It was a great ice breaker for all to cut loose and have a great time the rest of the night.


Second year, Old West theme: New ice breaker game. We placed a few dozen random dares in a basket. Some simple and tame, others more bold or racy. Everything from getting the entire party's attention and leading a sing along to "Home On The Range", to talking someone of the opposite sex you haven't met yet into allowing you to ride them like a horse/bull for 8 seconds, to passing around the 2 liter Beer Boot of beer to have it downed by party goers in under 5 minutes. To make it more interesting, there were rules. To get a chance to draw a dare out of the basket, you had to take a shot. Once you got the dare and completed it, you could write your name on it and place it in another basket that would be drawn from toward the end of the party for prizes. So, the more shots you took to get a dare and the more dares you completed, the more chances/entries you had for the prizes. We then made the prizes good and busts, like the old game show "Let's Make a Deal". Someone got a bottle of Goldschlager for the gold rush, another person won a hand full of replica Brothel Tokens, etc. We ended up just entering names into the basket and re-using the dares since we grossly underestimated the fun and willingness of our guests to make fools of themselves. Again, this was a GREAT ice breaker and got things started, and kept them going all night. We've been asked by almost everyone to include SO MANY MORE dares this year. I've decided I may even add a rule that for taking a shot, you can add a dare of your own to the basket. That should allow the party to go in several directions...most down the drain and into the gutter, I'm sure. 


One final note: A product that seemed to get more people involved and was a big hit was a type of shot. It can even be integrated into the dares, like convincing several people you don't really know into taking so many with you in a certain amount of time. They are for bars and such, called "Suck and Blow". It looks like a large test tube, with screw on caps at both ends. You fill it with jello shots. Then, it takes two people to take the shot...one sucks, one blows. I thought it was cool and made a bunch. However, our crowd busted through 50 of them in under 15 minutes!  We've since bought another 150 for this year, totalling 200. That's right! They are washable in the dishwasher or sink and reuseable. Great product!! And the site has a ton of recipes...Suck & Blow - The Next Generation of Shots


I hope this LONG post helps some others and spurs on some new ideas as well. I can't wait to hear what others have had luck with to implement ourselves! Happy Haunting!...And Partying!


----------



## PaganFly (Jul 4, 2008)

NOT my idea...wish it were.
Haven't played it yet, but it sounds like fun.
link is @ *terrorsyndicate**DOTcom/gamepage*DOT*htm*
I'm gonna try it one of these days.
Enjoy


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Skeletons - I love the sound of your dare game. Not sure how it will fare out with my group, but I'm gonna give it a try. Do you have a name for it? My theme this year is a Haunted Hoedown (along the lines of Tombstone). Thanks in advance for letting me steal your idea.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

We've played charades with Halloween-based words, Potter pictionary last year, and this year we are going to have Karioke with 80's themed music for our 80's themed party.

But skeleton, I LOVED the shots games, and will definitely check out the "suck and blow" variety. I wondered what I was going to do to top the glow-in-the-dark shots of "Veritaserum" from last year, but you might have saved me. We'll probably NEED shots before we get up and sing 80's songs!!!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

Love the ideas skeletons. I've gotta get my hands on some of those "suck and blow". I can't wait to see my grandma throw back a few hahaha. The dare game is a fantastic idea as well. I think I might have to include that in my evening.

Paganfly, thanks for the Guardian of Darkness game idea. It sounds really fun. Now only if I can incorporate shots into it some how..lol

And MHooch, Potter Pictionary?! How have I not thought of that? I have to do that sometime. Maybe not for the party since most of the attendees aren't Potter freaks like me, but I _must_ do this! Thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hubby is going to make a Cornhole game.
Cornhole (game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
We played it at a 4th party last Saturday and it was a blast.

Am thinking about a costume contest with people just putting their votes in and having prizes for 3 or 4 categories. 

I am shying away from anything structured. We don't really have that kind of group, need to ease them into it, so maybe in the future.

I do want to set up an "Air Band/Lip Sync" area with a mic, drum set and a couple of guitars. Still trying to work that out since I want to have music playing and don't want to have to have separate music for it. And do I want to make faux instruments that are halloween themed (ala a witch's broom in place of guitar) or get blow-up instruments or what.
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Skeletons_in_my_closet I _love_ the idea of the Dare Game!!! I may have to borrow a few of your ideas there to incoroprate into the party action, I hope you don't mind - they just sound so fun! ^_^


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> We've played charades with Halloween-based words, Potter pictionary last year, and this year we are going to have Karioke with 80's themed music for our 80's themed party.
> 
> But skeleton, I LOVED the shots games, and will definitely check out the "suck and blow" variety. I wondered what I was going to do to top the glow-in-the-dark shots of "Veritaserum" from last year, but you might have saved me. We'll probably NEED shots before we get up and sing 80's songs!!!
> 
> ...


Veritaserum shots that glow!! Cool!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> Veritaserum shots that glow!! Cool!!


Yeah, it was really Patron Silver tequila, but I guarantee if you drank enough of them, you'd tell anybody anything 

But the shot glasses really did glow:


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

*halloween party game*

This is what we did last year. first everyone gets a piece of paper and writes their name on it. Then the slips are put in a cauldron, everyone picks a name , on the back of the paper they write what that person has to do. for example. I picked stevens name and I wrote that he would have to talk out his butt! everyone was thinking of crazy, silly things that the people would have to do. Well the twist of the game is, what ever you wrote on the paper for the other person to do... You had to do! So I had to talk out my butt! Ya I do have a picture someplace, but its not being posted here any time soon!


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

I've read some of your posts about a dare game. I did one last year that turned out to be really fun. I got the idea from this forum and modified it a bit. Anyway, it was a "tempt your fate" game. I designed the game title on index cards and taped them to orange and black balloons that i had all over the ceiling. There was a popping tool in a specific location and at any time during the night someone could "tempt their fate". Inside the balloon was a note with their result.

"you have tempted your fate and fate is lenient..."
"you have tempted your fate and now you must be sacrificed..."

For the lenient fates i had prizes. For the sacrifices i did a few different ones. One was drink blood (v8 juice in a cool spooky goblet), bite of a poison apple (blind folded they bit into an onion), eat brains (green food colored pasta) etc.

All the balloons were popped at sometime during the night and everyones attention was drawn to the person due to the balloon popping (scare factor)!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I like that idea Masonjar. I have read a bunch of different ways to do the Temp Your Fate game and the balloons sound best to me. I may have to do that for our party this year!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm too lazy to read through everyone's ideas so I'll just give mine.

Horror Movie Charades -- did this last Halloween and had a lot of fun. All adults. Entertaining and got some of the wallflowers to open up to everyone.

My wife also wrote famous people on index cards and each person had one character stuck to their backs when they walked in. You have to ask yes or no questions to everyone to figure out who you are. Pretty fun and kept people talking throughout the night.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

halloweenbarb said:


> This is what we did last year. first everyone gets a piece of paper and writes their name on it. Then the slips are put in a cauldron, everyone picks a name , on the back of the paper they write what that person has to do. for example. I picked stevens name and I wrote that he would have to talk out his butt! everyone was thinking of crazy, silly things that the people would have to do. Well the twist of the game is, what ever you wrote on the paper for the other person to do... You had to do! So I had to talk out my butt! Ya I do have a picture someplace, but its not being posted here any time soon!


Now that is a game we could do!

Love the twist!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

There's always the option of "forfeits" from the 20's-30's or thereabouts. Basically, if you lost at whatever, you had to pay a forfeit or do a stunt of some kind. (My memory is a little shaky.) A forfeit could be an article of clothing, an accessory (a barrette is one I do remember), etc. Kind of like strip truth or dare, except it's a forfeit or a stunt.

Depending on the crowd, there's a game I played with my college group (oh, so long ago): Smee (aka Sardines) -- reverse Hide n' Seek. We also used to play Murder a lot. Even lame games are fun in the dark!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Another fun game is to give out nuts and bolts to the guests as they arrive (generally a bowl of bolts for guys and a bowl of nuts for girls) and have at least one matching pair for every kind you have, but 2 sets are fine if you have a large crowd. The guest have to then find the person that their nut or bolt fits. Great ice breaker and it can turn quite racy with the right bunch of partyers!


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

we did the fate game but left it out as a constant feature it was a box with the rules on the outside that played the psycho theme when you opened it there is a hole just big enough to reach through in the top and balls of different colors inside they pick a ball and bring it to us for their fate heres the rules i made for the front


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

stonegate said:


> Anyone plan on using Guitar Hero for their party?


The only thing to watch is that people don't drink too much and get a bit rough with it. I tend to save things like that for the end of the night when lots of people have gone home, but the close friends are left, as I know they'll take better care of my stuff!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Skeletons in my closet said:


> Second year, Old West theme: New ice breaker game. We placed a few dozen random dares in a basket. Some simple and tame, others more bold or racy. Everything from getting the entire party's attention and leading a sing along to "Home On The Range", to talking someone of the opposite sex you haven't met yet into allowing you to ride them like a horse/bull for 8 seconds, to passing around the 2 liter Beer Boot of beer to have it downed by party goers in under 5 minutes. To make it more interesting, there were rules. To get a chance to draw a dare out of the basket, you had to take a shot. Once you got the dare and completed it, you could write your name on it and place it in another basket that would be drawn from toward the end of the party for prizes. So, the more shots you took to get a dare and the more dares you completed, the more chances/entries you had for the prizes. We then made the prizes good and busts, like the old game show "Let's Make a Deal". Someone got a bottle of Goldschlager for the gold rush, another person won a hand full of replica Brothel Tokens, etc. We ended up just entering names into the basket and re-using the dares since we grossly underestimated the fun and willingness of our guests to make fools of themselves. Again, this was a GREAT ice breaker and got things started, and kept them going all night. We've been asked by almost everyone to include SO MANY MORE dares this year. I've decided I may even add a rule that for taking a shot, you can add a dare of your own to the basket. That should allow the party to go in several directions...most down the drain and into the gutter, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I hope this LONG post helps some others and spurs on some new ideas as well. I can't wait to hear what others have had luck with to implement ourselves! Happy Haunting!...And Partying!



LOL You've inspired me to create more mischief for my friends stag do! As I can't go (being female and all), I've decided to help my husband (the best man) take all the ideas to the extreme! This could be a lot of fun! Thanks


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

I forgot to ask this. Has anyone played any of the horror board games available like "Zombies!!!", "Arkham Horror", "Last Night on Earth: The Zombie Game", "A Touch of Evil, The Supernatural Game"? They all seem really fun, especially the last two. Most of the games listed have a max number of players of 6-8, so they're more suited for a smaller party, but they look awesome. Has anyone played any of these or heard anything about them?

Here's a good site on which to look them up if you've never heard of them
BoardGameGeek | Gaming Unplugged Since 2000


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Grendel: We have Zomies!!! and it's a lot of fun. Good for a small group or an option for interested parties to break off and play. I went to a party once where half the crowd settled around tables for games like this, and the rest just chatted. Zombies!!! is a table game, turn-based play, so not good for ice breakers, etc.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

melissa said:


> Grendel: We have Zomies!!! and it's a lot of fun. Good for a small group or an option for interested parties to break off and play. I went to a party once where half the crowd settled around tables for games like this, and the rest just chatted. Zombies!!! is a table game, turn-based play, so not good for ice breakers, etc.


Thanks Melissa. I think I'm going to buy Zombies!!! I've wanted to for a while, but I haven't found anyone that had played it. That's actually not a bad idea having a few games like this available for when the party dies down a little, then we can break into groups and play for a couple hours after we do some game to break the ice a bit. Thanks.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

We've played the murder/wink game 2x and last year we played a truth/dare game. All have been very successful. 

Last years truth/dare:
We handed out 2 kinds of necklaces to everyone as they entered the party. They all had a number on it. Then later...we put all the red necklaces on one side of the room and all the greens on the other side. Then we told them all the reds were dares and all the greens were truths. We started by calling out whoever had #1 red...then they would pick a dare from a jar (all pre determined dares) . then #1 from the green side would pick from the truth jar (all pre determined truths) and so forth.

Now....the entire night (since we played a couple of games)...we had "buy your way out" option...so if someone didnt want to do something...they could buy their way out with cash. Every truth and dare card would give you the option to buy your way out for anywhere between $2- $40.
I remeber...one girls dare was to demonstrate her favorite sexual position with the first guest that arrived to the party (someone she didnt really know). Her husband ended up forking out the $40 so she wouldnt have to do it  hehehehe....

Another girls dare was to eat one pebble of our dogs dry food or buy her way out for $10. She ate the pebble and it was very entertaining..

It was lots of fun to come up with dares. And everyone was a good sport. i must admit, i was WAY to easy on the truth people. If we did this again, my truth questions would be much more risque.


all of the money we collected went into a piggy bank and was given to the best costume at the end of the night.

Also...just a note....we told everyone on their invite to bring have some cash handy.

If anyone needs any dare ideas...just pm me...i think i still have all of last years...

So now i'm looking for some kind of new game also....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

To all you people who do shots:

How do you get your guests home? 
Most of our guests are couples. So one will drink and the other will stay sober. Most of the singles don't drink at all because they have to drive themselves home. 
So that means that more than half of our guests stay sober because they have to drive.
I would love to incorporate more alcohol and shots into our party. It would certainly losen them up faster lol

MsM


----------



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

We live in the south, in the country, and when we have big parties, we encourage everyone to "Camp Out" afterwards. They can bring their tent, or we have a few that we set up outside, for guests that want to drink, but not drive home. It's kind of fun, we usually have a bonfire and tell ghost stories at the end of the night! I usually serve donuts and coffe in the morning, and we talk about how much fun we had!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Murder Mystery Party Game*

I am partial to murder mystery games myself for adult parties (naturally! haha). It keeps everyone engaged for a short period of time and there can be winners for prizes - say everyone who guesses the murderer correctly wins a small prize. They usually only take an hour or two, so you can still play other games throughout the evening!

Hey, can you select only spooky songs on Guitar Hero? I'm a bit of a newbie on the whole "Guitar Hero" craze.


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

^ I don't believe there are any "spooky" songs on Guitar Hero. I know Black Magic Woman is on Guitar Hero 3, but I think that is as close as you are going to get as far as spooky songs go. 

I am still deciding to pull out Rock Band for my party. Plastic instruments + Karaoki + alcohol = interesting, and hopefully fun evening.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

This year we are thinking of doing a Polaroid Scavenger Hunt as one of our games.
We will have 2 teams and a list for each one. For ex:

A picture of a bare chest 
A picture of a pimple
A picture of 2 people in a sexual position

ETC...
Now i just need to find 2 polaroid cameras that wont cost me an arm and a leg


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

If your group is into it, a murder mystery would be good for a few hours. Also, maybe a Halloween movie trivia quiz for prizes (or just Halloween trivia quiz). Or, how about "Guess that Food" and have people blind folded, and they have to guess what really slimey food really is?


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## stacyvondoom (Sep 16, 2008)

We are going to playing rock band at our party


----------



## FrontRowJoe (Oct 13, 2007)

We always play Halloween Catch Phrase at our parties, and it's a big hit. We take the timer from a Catch Phrase boardgame set (NOT Electronic Catch Phrase) and type up our own Halloween-themed clues (single words or phrases like "raven" or "buried alive" etc.). Place the clues in a cauldron that has to be passed back and forth between teams. One player tries to get the rest of his team to guess the clue by describing it. Can't use "begins with the letter..." or "Rhymes with..." Basically, the same rules as normal Catch Phrase. Whichever team is left holding them cauldron when the timer runs out loses the point. First one to 10 points (or whenever people get tired of it) wins. We usually end up playing until we run out of clues. Lots of fun (especially with adult beverages)!

We also have tons of fun playing "Win, Lose or DIE!" - a Halloween-themed version of "Win, Lose or Draw".


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*"bingo" game*

I don't want to do any super organized game and interfere with people just hanging out or make that the centerpiece of the night, but I'd like something participatory to at least offer. 

I'm thinking of doing some sort of bingo type game - create little boards with different spaces like "do a shot off the ice luge" and "sit in the electric chair" just little fun things that sort of give ideas for what to do if people want to move around and participate they can check off/put a sticker on the space, self report bingos for a prize which is really just a party favor I'd intend to give to everyone, but maybe a special prize for the first bingo or coverall. 

Seems similar to the "tempt your fate" game, but you get to see the "dares" up front and decide if you're willing to do them. If you're not, no penalty or hassle, if you are, great. 

The boards would be small and on string or pins so people keep them around without tying up their hands (or maybe tie them to their cups?)

Other possible squares: eat a batwing (chicken drummy), Howl at the moon, rost a PEEP ghost over the campfire, 

You could play a variation on this while handing out candy to trick or treaters too - make a board with various costumes - disney princess, superhero, politician, etc.


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm having an adult Halloween party this year, my second one, last year we did a limbo contest, which was loads of fun cuz everyone had to do it with their costumes on! We also had a best costume and I found a great trophy to give out. I love the poloroid scavenger hunt idea! I think I'm going to do that one this year! Last year I also did a riddle treasure hunt last year and everyone loved it and want me to do it again this year, but I had a hard time last year trying to come up with riddles! I did some simple ones last year and would love to make it harder this year, so if anyone has any ideas for riddles for items inside the house please pass them along!


----------



## OctBDaysRtheBest (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been thinking of some good games for adults as well. I really like many ideas that have been suggested, but there is one game I'm definitely gonna do that hasn't been mentioned. It's a game that you can really do at any party, but I might try to make it Halloween themed somehow. 

Basically what you do is take two spoons and two rolls of string or ribbon (like balloon ribbon) and tie it to the spoons. Then you break everyone up into two teams and each team gets one spoon tied to one roll of ribbon. Each team stands in one line and starting from one end they have to drop the spoon down their clothes and make it come out the bottom of their pants, shorts, skirt, etc. and then the next person has to make it go up their clothes, and so on. When you get to the end of the line, you then have to go backwards and "unthread" everyone. Whichever team finishes first, wins. It's a really fun game we used to play at an annual Christmas party. Older kids all they way to adults really enjoy this game. And if they've been drinking it should be even funnier!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I'm thinking of doing some sort of bingo type game - create little boards with different spaces like "do a shot off the ice luge" and "sit in the electric chair" just little fun things that sort of give ideas for what to do if people want to move around and participate they can check off/put a sticker on the space, self report bingos for a prize which is really just a party favor I'd intend to give to everyone, but maybe a special prize for the first bingo or coverall.
> 
> The boards would be small and on string or pins so people keep them around without tying up their hands (or maybe tie them to their cups?)



I have an Excel spreadsheet I put together that generates randomized BINGO cards and the call list. You can even select your own 5 letter word. For example, for a bridal shower, I used BANGO. It even lets you use 5 words (BRIDE-11, ALTAR-16, NUPTUALS-44, etc). Interested?


----------



## Game (Sep 28, 2008)

I've found Twister (is it twister in other countries?) to be a really fun partygame, and so last year I made a Horrortwister to play at my halloweenparty! I cut a black garbagebag open and taped different figures in it (skull, bat, pumpking, spider and ghost) and made a pair of dice where in other were the figures (+ one "X" which was whatever chosen to be) and in the other left and right hand and foot and both hands and feet. It worked great and everyone liked to play and it was even funnier with the costumes on (and a little drunk..). 

Couple of photos:









Dice










In action


----------



## Aviendha (Sep 26, 2007)

stacyvondoom said:


> We are going to playing rock band at our party


We're also going to play Rock Band. We have several groups of friends that don't know one another well (work friends, school friends, family, etc) and this game is the ultimate icebreaker. I have seen complete strangers rock-out together and high-five when their bands meet a challenge. We have never met anyone who hasn't loved it after they've played! My husband and I have said that if we could get all of the world political leaders to play RB together, the world would be a better place.  We're super excited because we just ordered RB II , so we should have some new songs to work with.

We're also doing the Tempt Your Fate Game. We used it at last years party and it was perfect because most of my guests don't like to play the more "embarrassing" games. Even the most shy of our guests can participate, and it's all based on luck so it's super easy. For the good fates, we used random halloween trinkets (flashing rings, stretchy monsters, caskets full of candy, etc.), $1 lottery scratch offs, and 1 oz liquor bottles. We also had non-prize items such as assigning 3 shots to the guests of your choice, picking a song of your choice to be played (my husband has about every mp3 imaginable which made it easy). For the bad fates, we had assorted shots and drinks, serving a drink to every party guest, and assigning yourself as a "slave" to one other party guest for 5 minutes. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Try your local Craigslist


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Guitar Hero*

Partying with teens...lots of teens!
Wanting to spice it up a notch and thought Guitar Hero would be great on our outdoor big screen/surround sound. Only thing is my teens are girls and are not into the game life at all. Our newest system is Playstation 2...YIKES! I don't want to invest in a new XBOX. I know GH comes from PS2...does anybody know if it's any good on PS2?
TIA


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Guitar Hero is fine on PS2. You just can't customize your characters as much as you can on the newer systems (and of course the graphics aren't high def). You can also get Rock Band for the PS2.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Murder Mystery- A murder mystery can be very elaborate or very simple. I think everyone naturally puts their own twist on it so that no two are ever the same. My favorite is to create a story based on the guests that will be attending. Make it fun! When each guest arrives you give them an envelope explaining the basics of the game, i.e. they have to figure out who did it. It could even be themselves. In each envelope is listed an occupation, an item, and a secret about them. Only a few have to deal with the murder, the others are just to make guessing difficult. People have to interact to find out what the other guest do, have, and what their secret is. The only one who has to be in on it is the victim. At some point everyone puts their guess of who did it in a hat and they are read aloud. Hilarity ensues.

Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

We are doing a murder mystery this year. I hope it works.


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

Every year, for our party, we do the same game. People seem to love it, and it's a great ice breaker.
We set up index cards with faces of people in the news and tabloids or even an occasional historical figure. The cards are numbered (let's say 1-30), and the first half are placed in three rooms. (1-5 in the living room, 6-10 in the kitchen, 11-15 in the office). We divide the guests into three teams, and we separate couples and groups. (this helps with the ice breaking). We give each team a sheet numbered 1-30 and send each team to one of the rooms, and set a timer for about 5 minutes. they have to write the names of the people next to the corresponding number. once the time is up, the teams rotate rooms and the timer is set again. After each team has had a turn in each room, they all gather in one place and you run through the names. The teams tally their points and you see who is in the lead. (this is fun for making it more competetive.) Then you do the same thing with the second half of the pictures, but you give them less time. (3 minutes). At the end, you have a winning team (it's good to have an emergency tie breaker round ready, though you probably won't need it). We usually give out things like glow sticks or something equally childish-yet still fun.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

While searching for bad fate ideas for the Tempt Your Fate game I ran across a website about a Luau dare party. The game could easily be modified for Halloween. Here's what they had:

_When the guests arrive, they would each be greeted by the hosts and given a small bag of 25 shells to keep in their possession until the details of the game were announced later. After a determination that most of the guests had arrived, the host would then announce the details of the game as follows. 

Shell Dare Game: 
1. Each person can dare another person to reveal something about themselves or complete a requested task. The dare would be accompanied by an amount of shells given to the dared guest after he or she has completed the desired task. 
2. The dared guest has the ability to accept and complete the dare or refuse the dare with no penalties. 
3. The dare can be of any nature(example...."I dare you to dressup in a grass skirt and coconuts for 10 shells") 
4. Each guest participating in the game should always consider his/her partner prior to making or taking a dare. 
5. The guest with the most shells (usually the craziest and most daring person) wins first prize and so on. As a word of caution, this game can get pretty wild so it's not for the conservative crowd and KEEP A CAMERA READY!!!!! It would also help if you recruit a family member in helping locate the shells and pay for some of the prizes. _


----------



## BritHorvat (Oct 8, 2008)

*Top horror games for the Wii*

If you're looking for some adult games that are super scarrrry, Daniel Nations, the Video Game Examiner on Examiner.com, lists the best ones. 

The top horror games for the Wii

BOO!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this. How cool!





Game said:


> I've found Twister (is it twister in other countries?) to be a really fun partygame, and so last year I made a Horrortwister to play at my halloweenparty! I cut a black garbagebag open and taped different figures in it (skull, bat, pumpking, spider and ghost) and made a pair of dice where in other were the figures (+ one "X" which was whatever chosen to be) and in the other left and right hand and foot and both hands and feet. It worked great and everyone liked to play and it was even funnier with the costumes on (and a little drunk..).
> 
> Couple of photos:
> 
> ...


----------



## violinbabe86 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Drinking games and what not...*

We turned beer pong into a halloween game  I put a few tables out and decorated them with spooky items. Then i painted the ping pong balls to look like eyeballs. I tested them first and had no problems with the paint coming off of them. They were a hit! 

Also, this game is called something different in different regions but have you played beirut? it is a combination of beer pong and flip cup. It's great for big groups because you can play with 6-10 or more (however many will fit at your table). The girls are usually better at the flip cup part and the guys are usually better at the pong part so it evens out.

Anyone have any other minimally structured outdoors games? Ex: i like the tempt your fate. I don't like games that will require me to get everyone's attention and try to get them to participate. We had 40-60 people last year all coming and going so organized games are hard. Thought about bobbing for apples but too many costumes have makeup...Thoughts?


----------



## Sir Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

I would really like to know what some of the "dares" were.





Skeletons in my closet said:


> I've struggled deciding on fun games and entertainment for adults as well. We've only had 2 annual parties so far, and gone through a lot of brainstorming. Bear with me for length, as I want to put in plenty of detail. Here's a couple I've done that turned out a hit:
> 
> 
> First year, Pirate theme: Made up name tags for each person so when they arrived, they were given these tags to wear. They kept to the theme, like Pirate John the Engorged, Cap'n Roughknuckles, Nightwalker Nellie, etc. Have fun with it or even use the online name generators for ideas. So, this worked well since some knew each other well, but others didn't know anyone well. The idea was that you had to use their "Pirate Name" instead of their real name. Simple enough, right? Well, every time you called someone or used someone's real name and were caught, they could make you take a shot. Needless to say, we went through several bottles of the fruit flavored Captain Morgan rums very quickly. No one could stop laughing and the more they drank, the more they screwed up. It was a great ice breaker for all to cut loose and have a great time the rest of the night.
> ...


----------

